
Elon Musk has been pitching cheap tunnels from the Boring Company to big names - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/01/elon-musk-has-been-pitching-cheap-tunnels-from-the-boring-company-to-big-names/
======
jseliger
Considering America's absurd infrastructure costs:
[https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/5/24/15681560/g...](https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/5/24/15681560/gao-report-transit-construction-costs), this can
only be positive.

